#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  What are the platforms to set up a blog for free?

## Bhavya

Want to create a blog, but, limited with your budget? Don't worry, there are platforms where you can certainly start blogging for free. Sure, there will be some limitations, but you can always upgrade or move your blog to a paid CMS. So, here are some free blogging platforms.

WordPress.com (not WordPress.org)BloggerWixWeebly

*Do you guys know any other free blogging platforms? If yes, let me know them in the comments below!*

----------

